# i’m burnt out..



## lynnxo (Nov 21, 2017)

got the game early by doing the australian download thing and... i?m burnt out. 

it sucks because my friends are just starting it and want me to add them but i?m just so used to it. 
i don?t like repetitive games and it?s like i?m literally just doing the same thing in this game. 
anyone else feeling the same? i feel awful because it?ll stay on my phone for like a month
before i touch it again. i knew i shouldn?t have got the australian version.


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 21, 2017)

I was the same way. I'm level 37 and just got so bored I didn't care anymore lol. But now I just check it every 3 hours when the requests reset and I'm fine. I think the only thing keeping me into it is maxing out all of my amenities and crafting all of the furniture. Oh and getting the villagers maxed out, although I know this is literally going to take forever so I'm still on the fence about this one


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 21, 2017)

This is exactly why I didn't download early it's so fun adding friends seeing the camps they are making and they are changing everytime I visit And I assume the USA ver. Will get a thanksgiving timed event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm worried that will happen to me, as I'm level 31 now and pretty used to how the game works.  What keeps me going is maxing out my amenities and buying new furniture to decorate with, as well as the excitement of not knowing which villager I'll unlock next.


----------

